# differences in East, West, and Czech working lines??



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

I've been searching the boards and I can't find anything. If there is a helpful thread please point me in that direction.

I'm trying to figure out what is best for me in a future pup. Going out and meeting different lines isn't working so well. Mostly showlines around here and BYB pet lines. 

Typically what is each line like?


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

If you search just in this thread you will find old posts Its been talked about previously. Also think if you visit a club you will likely see all of them -maybe


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Breed Types & Related Families

http://www.nwk9.com/type_comparison.htm

http://www.vonlotta.com/aboutgsd.html

http://www.ehow.com/about_6311493_difference-east-german-shepherd-dogs.html
Is that what you wanted?


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks MRL, I will check those links out later. I'm at work and some are blocked.

I am looking for typical traits of each line. To clarify these are all working lines. Not really interested in West show.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/schutzhund-training/116588-east-german-czech-dogs.html

Above is one recent thread, with a link to another you may find helpful.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

gagsd said:


> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/schutzhund-training/116588-east-german-czech-dogs.html
> 
> Above is one recent thread, with a link to another you may find helpful.


Thank you!!  if you are talking about the link in this post http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...16588-east-german-czech-dogs.html#post1577381 for some reason it keeps taking me to the forums main page.

Any info on West German workinglines?


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I would talk to Chris Wild about the WG working lines. I believe the majority of her dogs are of WG lines.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> I would talk to Chris Wild about the WG working lines. I believe the majority of her dogs are of WG lines.


Here's info on the Wildhaus dogs.. (Working German Shepherd Breeder in Michigan, by Wildhaus Kennels )


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Thanks for posting the link MRL... I have it bookmarked and just assume everyone knows the link... I think I browse her website once a week! Hahahahaha!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> Thanks for posting the link MRL... I have it bookmarked *and just assume everyone knows the link*... I think I browse her website once a week! Hahahahaha!


 Of course I also would expect everyone to have it memorized AND bookmarked, but I've been told that's not true (shocking isn't it! :wild: )


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I don't believe it!!! 

Some people don't have the website totally memorized? What do they do with all that time they have???


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

MRL what are you two wildhaus dogs like?

Elisabeth, Stark is a DDR cross right?


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Oy! :rolleyes2:
I appreciate the kind words guys, but really...... There are a LOT of great breeders, owners and trainers of the different lines with tons and tons of great knowledge and deep experience on here to learn from.... a few I look forward to learning from every day they get online and post! 

Best thing to do when researching lines is to talk with lots of different people, not just one or two, and then most importantly get out and see lots of dogs of those lines. Talking and reading can provide some good basic knowledge, but nothing really shows the dogs and gives an idea what they are like than the dogs themselves.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Chris Wild said:


> ...
> Best thing to do when researching lines is to talk with lots of different people, not just one or two, and then most importantly get out and see lots of dogs of those lines. Talking and reading can provide some good basic knowledge, but nothing really shows the dogs and gives an idea what they are like than the dogs themselves.


Thanks Chris
Right now I'm on the basic knowledge level  Just trying to get a general idea of each line before I start making trips to visit clubs and see dogs and talk to owners and breeders. I feel that way I'll be better prepared to ask important questions. I'm not getting another dog for at least 2 years.


----------



## xsynxa7x (Jul 19, 2010)

i own both DDR Czech and a West German line and a DDR tends to be a bit more on the intense side. shes more intense with balls, training, protection and just about anything she decides to to. not to say my west german is any less of a nut but he tends to be a bit more relaxed but equally as aggressive and full of drive in training/protection. its all about your pref. the czech dogs are smaller, faster and a bit more aggressive. west german lines tend to be more muscular and heavier built (thats what the standard calls for anyway) and have a higher back and very large heads (esp if you get a male) but in the end a german shepherd is a german shepherd and as long as you train him/her correctly he'll be whatever you want him to be. doesnt matter about looks, matters on the dogs heart (tho beauty is always a plus)


----------



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

Some DDR dogs (Not all) have a tendancy to mature slower mentally, b/c of this some people just don't have the patience to take the time to wait to train them when they are ready. When you get a DDR dog like this and push it in training, etc you could mess it up seriously verses just waiting it out until they are ready to be trained. Some can take up to 36 months to mature mentally, but the waiting and outcome is priceless if you ask me. I personally like the combination of the west working/DDR. The DDR brings in more bone, substance, rich pigment, and that aloofness that I personally like. As where the West working line brings in more drive and at times takes away that slow maturing mentally in some of the DDR lines. That's my input on the west working and DDR lines. Czech dog's I don't own, and that's my personal preference on that one ;-)


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Unfortunately, even within breed type you cannot count on certain traits. I have seen dogs from all lines that I would put in my truck without hesitation...and I've seen dogs in all lines that you couldn't pay me to take.

Personally I have found all of my West German dogs (which is all I have) to be high in prey drive with a lower threshold...meaning they have a lot of prey drive and it takes very little to activate it. I have found that all have a good amount of aggression and defense when properly worked but a higher threshold for it. Their drives seems to mature pretty quickly. Which is nice because you have more to work with, but can be bad when the people who are helping you to train forget that you are still working a puppy and push perhaps a little more than they should. Mine have all been fairly biddable to me and social. The aloof personality didn't show much until maturity, but it did come. Mine have always worked willingly with others. Meaning that if my trainer was trying to show me what to do...they could take the leash, my ball or food, and the dog and show me. Some dogs won't, and while I understand why some people like that...for me I'd rather be able to get help. Their ability to settle in the house seems to vary individually. Cade was pretty good from day one- he liked ot carry his toy around and lay on the dog bed and chill...Anka's almost there at 2.5yrs. 

I really can't complain. So far all 4 of the puppies I've raised have been easy to train and consequently very rewarding.


----------

